# Lidl



## Laoise (29 Oct 2003)

Probably all you Lidl fans know already - but there's now an Irish version of the web-page.
It's at "www.lidl.ie"


----------



## ajapale (29 Oct 2003)

*Its a liddle bit light on detail.*

Its a liddle bit light on detail.
But maybe it will imporve.

www.lidl.ie

ajapale


----------



## shnaek (29 Oct 2003)

That site is pretty good - you can check out the weekly specials on it.

Cheers Laoise!


----------



## ninsaga (29 Oct 2003)

Excellent Laoise - well spotted & thanks for posting.

ninsaga


----------



## Sean (29 Oct 2003)

Did anyone happen to notice a list of which towns have a Lidl store?

I couldn't seem to find a list on the lidl.ie site


----------



## Protocol (29 Oct 2003)

*here is a partial list*

Letterkenny
Sligo
Ballina
Longford
Mullingar
Tullamore
Monaghan
Galway
Dublin - several stores
Tipp - several stores
Ennis


----------



## Diziet (29 Oct 2003)

Cork
Mallow
Youghal


----------



## bluebean (30 Oct 2003)

Nice one Laoise, nice one - have been hoping they'd do this for ages!


----------



## Tommy (30 Oct 2003)

There's a store in Cavan too.


----------



## sueellen (30 Oct 2003)

The old memory loss is full steam ahead to-day and I just cannot remember is it Lidl or Aldi who are opening in Tallaght?  Can anyone tell me exactly where in Dublin the stores are?  Are all the stories true about the queues?


----------



## Sean (30 Oct 2003)

"Are all the stories true about the queues? "

There's queues alright, especially if you go in the morning of the special offers....

Once the doors open, prepare to RUN to the special offers!!!


----------



## bubbles (30 Oct 2003)

*Aldi*

Last year, after Aldi had one of their special offers on a computer, I was talking to the security guard in Aldi in Coolock and he told me that Aldi were taking orders up to the Saturday after the day of the special offer.

Good to know if you miss on one of these, as their computers and laptops represent exceptional value. The manufacturers, Medion, also appear to give a very good after sales service from what I have read on other boards.

regards
Bubbles


----------



## ajapale (30 Oct 2003)

*Lidl favourites*

Lidl are also in Tralee, Castleisland and Limerick City

My current favourites are "Bellarom" Expresso Filter Coffee €1.89 for 200g and Apple Juice for €1.19 for 1.5l and Sugar €0.83 for 1kg. 

Unfortunately I had to go to my reciepts to confirm these prices as they dont appear (yet) on the web site.

Another draw back is that some of the products dont appear to have english wording. This is especially important for diabetics and the like who need the sugar content. (Lidl chopped tomatoes are an example).

I remain a confimed Lidl fan.

ajapale


----------



## rainyday (30 Oct 2003)

And Lidl did a [broken link removed] a few weeks ago.


----------



## Laoise (30 Oct 2003)

*Lidl / Aldi*

Just to add:
one of the things I like best about Lidl is that at least they have a different product range from the usual British stuff you get everywhere else. Whether it's Tesco, Dunnes or Supervalue the brandnames and the products are the same all over and mostly British.  At least Lidl offers variety with some German products that you can't get elsewhere. Aldi seems to be slipping a bit and filling their stores with more British products, eg their chocolate is a sort of Cadbury-clone (OK, whether Cadbury is actually chocolate is another storey!) and their cheeses are mostly for the British market too. If only to provide some choice and variety Lidl deserves a weekly visit !
Laoise
PS check out their Chrismas stuff - Domino Steine and Stollen and marzipan bars and Zimt Sterne ...... lecker !


----------



## Protocol (30 Oct 2003)

*Lidl in Dublin*

Sueellen, there are 5 Lidl stores in Dublin, all on the northside.

Westend Retail Pk, Blanchardstown
Blakestown
Racecourse SC, Baldoyle
Malahide Road, Coolock
St. Margaret's Road, Finglas


----------



## bubbles (30 Oct 2003)

*Aldi better than Lidl for computer equipment?*

Rainyday, I got the impression from reading posts on boards.ie that Aldi's computers and laptops were better value and better specifications than Lidl's.

Certainly people seem happy with the afer-sales service from Aldi/Medion. I don't know about Lidl.

Any ideas?

Regards
Bubbles


----------



## rainyday (30 Oct 2003)

*Re: Aldi better than Lidl for computer equipment?*

Hi Bubbles - Sorry, I can't really add anything more than is mentioned on the boards.ie topic.


----------



## Cliona (1 Nov 2003)

*Big Lidl Bargains*

Big Lidl fan here. Just remember that on bargain days-pretty heavily advertised but I think they`re on Thurs and Mondays- the queues can be awful. Mind you, every day is a bargain day in Lidl. Here`s a snippet of a recent (three wk old ) receipt

Tomato puree 49 cent
Turkish sultanas 89c
Herring fillets89c
Iron aid starch1.29
Choc chip cookies 75c
12 eggs 1.27
Malt Crunchies (like Shreddies cereal) 1.29

Ridiculously low prices. I found the stores takes a bit of getting used to- all those harsh colours, cheap flooring, stampedes of customers. But I do a big shop there once a month-@120 E for our family of five. I tend not depend on it for fruit and veg though, buy our meat at the local butchers and may have to take a couple of trips to Dunnes during the month but only for a basket shop.  Lidl has certainly slashed our food bill since we started shopping there.

Love their cleaning products-glass cleaner, Wipp cream(like Jif) Wipp Bathroom Mousses, dichwasher tabs and washing tabs. Can post up more bargain if requested.Oh and their Auzzie Shiraz is drinkable at @ 5 EuroPinot Griggio is nice and 5.99 Oh and a litre of Olive oil 3.55 perfect for cooking.

Cliona


----------



## cuchullain (2 Nov 2003)

was shopping on Aldi Dundalk this morning. Picked up a packet of milk choc goldgrain biscuits like is usually do. did not notice until I was unpacking that they were McVities. Not Belmont, the usual Aldi brand. same price as usual 89c. Makes me think McVities are supplying Aldi for Biscuits under the Belmont brand and at a big discount on the other supermarkets.


----------



## ninsaga (2 Nov 2003)

....noticed the same in Lidl a couple of weeks back ie McV's instead of the usual Parkside brand... same price as usual & all that... though the same as Yourself...
ninsaga


----------



## elderdog (3 Nov 2003)

*Fruit & Veg*

See that they are stocking avocados again

About time to

I phoned Newbridge in the summer to ask why they didnt have them then - Humphh !

Anyone else wish that they still sold the super heads of ( French ) lettuce instead of the scutty little heads ( just like Dunnes keep ) that they offer now

While I'm ranting - why was there no fresh asparagus last spring ? ( there was the spring before & it always seemed to sell out pronto ). Will they bother to stock it next spring ?

Also, anyone notice how they had no courgettes for most of the summer ? Whats the story with that ? - a world shortage ?

I reckon that either they are not trying on the fresh fruit & veg or some country manager type needs a kick in the @rse.

Lidl : Good but could do Much Better


----------



## ajapale (3 Nov 2003)

*Addled!*

A lady from the consumer's society on the radio yesterday constantly referred to "Addle".

Elderdog,

What is the number for Lidl HQ in Newbridge? How did you find them to deal with? 

I have tried their Kerrs Pinks and did not find them as tasty as ones bought in Tescos, Superquin or corner shops.


ajapale


----------



## elderdog (3 Nov 2003)

*Lidl Newbridge Customer Interface*

You can call Lidl on

1800 347447

I spoke to a Claire who was very civil & pleasant

Must say I dont rate 'Addle' for food items ( when compared to Lidl ) but some of the hardware 'specials' arnt bad

I recently bought a router from them ( Aldi ) which had a problem with one of the attachment screws. The area manager for the store sorted out a replacement within two days ( no complaints from me on that level of service )


----------



## ajapale (3 Nov 2003)

*Aldi and Lidl*

Thanks Elderdog,

I notice that Aldi are builidng a *Huge* distribution warehouse just out side Naas in Co Kildare. I think we can look forward to several more new Aldis across the country.

Incidently, whats wrong with "southsiders". Is Lidl Newbridge the first German discounter south of the Liffey?

ajapale


----------



## heinbloed (3 Nov 2003)

I have the feeling Lidl has changed its fruit and veg supplier last year,as elderdog has mentioned the choice got poor and the quality as well . Since about a year it is obvious to me that the timing of their fruit and veg deliveries is correlating with that of other super markets i.e. when Tesco runs out of lemons Lidl does as well.Before they changed the supplier the choice and price was better. Spring onions where only halve the price, herbs where generally available and lettuces where tasty ,  packed loose in timber boxes without optically volume enhancing plastics wrapping. Any idea who that company is ?


----------



## bluebean (3 Nov 2003)

I just noticed that the prices on the Lidl.ie website are different to the brochure I picked up in the shop.  The brochure prices are cheaper than the web version, the difference varies by a couple of euros on some items.  Still a good website to check whats coming into the shop, but be aware that the price may be different when you actually go in.  Hoping that the real price remains lower than the website!

On the subject of veg, I find Lidl's whites potatoes excellent value for money and quite tasty too!  I got a bit fed up of buying the green bananas and waiting for them to ripen though!


----------



## elderdog (3 Nov 2003)

*Bananas*

"I got a bit fed up of buying the green bananas and waiting for them to ripen though! "

I havnt had that problem

What region are you in ?

Was it in mid summer ?

From what I have seen they dont use much refrigeration  ( frozen items are transported around in well insulated telephone kiosks on wheels ) so maybe they ship fruit to shops very under ripe in hot weather ?


----------



## elderdog (3 Nov 2003)

*Lidl Thread*

Anyone know of any other boards where Lidl  Ireland are discussed ?  

If not, I was thinking it might be no harm if this thread was brought to their attention. After all it is by in large constructive feedback.

What do any of you think with regard to this ?


----------



## Laoise (3 Nov 2003)

*feedback*

Brilliant idea - Lidl have a contact number : 1800 347 447 but unfortunately there doesn't seem to be an e-mail adress.
I think it would be great if they - and indeed other retailers too - were to monitor forums (fora?) like these for genuine feedback and customer comments.
Maybe they do already ?


----------



## Janeom (4 Nov 2003)

Their extra mature cheddar cheese (in a black wrapping) is delicious. Tried their brand of Fruit and Fibre at the w/end...no difference in taste to Kellogs. Maybe one or two less raisins but the flakes tasted like the real thing.
Their lettuce is the same price as in Supervalue.

I also like they way their receipts show you the percentage VAT you paid on each item.....you pay more for all your little luxuries such as alcohol, soft drinks, and confectionary.

Janeom


----------



## Cliona (4 Nov 2003)

*Lidl thread*

There is a thread on about Lidl in the Money Matters board on www.rollercoaster.ie. All very positive of course.

Anyone get a chance to check out their notepad/electronic organizer thingy that`s on their bargain list for this week? I think it`s around 15-20 Euro.Might get it for all my Lidl lists!

Cliona


----------



## elderdog (4 Nov 2003)

*Cliona, thanks ..........*

For bringing up Rollercoaster.ie - I hadnt come across it before

I started to sniff around for the Lidl thread

(i) Wandered into some place which was full of protective mothers comparing notes about their childrens allergies. As soon as they saw me a was Shoooed out as one of them came out in instant red spots

(ii) Then onto a rather cosy area with mature folk sitting by a nice fire having  buttered scones and a cup of tea - very nice. I could have stayed there but I wasnt going to find my thread that way

(iii) Then - oh horror- into a room of screaming 4 year olds who wanted nothing more than to pull my ears and ( just for fun ) poke little fingers in my eyes ( they were expressing themselves )

(iv) Before things took a nasty turn I decided to leave stopping on the way out to leave a little tip on the care of sissal floor matting

If this Old Dog has to go back there I just know I'm going to knock over an eight and a half month mum to be.

Cliona, any chance that you could post a link to the Lidl thread over there? 

Thanks


Elder Dog


----------



## elderdog (4 Nov 2003)

*Lettuce*

"Their lettuce is the same price as in Supervalue."

Yup, its just about the same lettuce - that my problem with it.

They used to have fine big heads of proper lettuce. Now they have these sad heads of thin leaves that have to be wrapped in plastic to keep them together. They are the equivalent of battery chickens whereas the ones that they sold before were very much ones that wandered around the farm yard !

Sure they may have cost nearly twice as much but there was at least three times the amount of lettuce and it was much much nicer to eat.

The present offering may be cheap but its bad value

Elder Dog   ( part time lettuce hound )


----------



## elderdog (10 Nov 2003)

*CFL light bulbs*

Had three of these on the list to buy on Saturday

Lidl seem to have removed them as a stock item ( no space or price ticket any more ) 

Yet another item that I shall "go elsewhere for"

Humph !

Also they seem to be changing the instant coffee offerings - anyone with any views on the new ones compared to the old ?


----------



## untouchable (26 Jul 2005)

There is a price comparison between a French store and an Irish one on the web site  Incredibly cheap on the continent.Of course they have to ship the stuff a long way to Ireland with ferry charges etc.


----------



## CGorman (26 Jul 2005)

Followed the link... and the first thing I saw was a large Nazi sign and a warning to be afraid... I wonder about the credability of that site.... oh and a quick ctrl+f shos no mention of lidl... but plenty of ryanair and fianna fail....


----------

